# Screening egg donors



## paulseb (Oct 29, 2007)

Does anyone know about the odds regarding HIV transmission
from egg donation. My partner and I are about to embark on IVF + egg donation in Thailand. The donor will be screened but tests may not reveal 
possible infection in the last 6 months. To be sure, one can go to the embryo stage, freeze these, then re-test the donor 3 to 6 months later. However this means delays, more travel, expenses and a lowered chance of success after thawing.I don't know the biology behind whether HIV gets
into every cell etc. It's a concern- any answers out there?


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

paulseb i know donors are tested, and probably tested before (e..g 6 months) - you might need to clear this with your clinic and ask what there procedures for testing are.  (and then check this against medical knowledge, perhaps speak to your gp for advice.  Sorry i cant be clearer ....

To be honest now that i have a child, i wish i would have asked more about allergies!  It is not something that would have worried me about chosing a donor, but i would liked to have know to make clearer choices around foods etc.  

Good luck with your upcoming treatment


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

I would also like to know more about the biology however HIV+ women can give birth to HIV - children- its when they breastfeed and fluids are exchanged that the problem of infection mostly arises.  I did do some research before starting the whole process some years ago and I recall coming away with the view that even if a donor is positive it does not necessarily impact on the eggs.  I could be wrong so don't quote me!


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Check with your clinic but I believe that you can't get HIV from donor eggs nor is any resulting child you might be lucky to conceive at risk.  In fact HIV positive men can go through IF treatment (either through IVF or IUI where their sperm is 'washed') with their partners and their children will not be HIV positive.  Many unwitting HIV positive mothers give birth to children who are not HIV positive.  

Sorry to be really 80's here but to become HIV positive you need to either:

1.  Have a transfusion with HIV positive blood
2.  Share needles with an HIV positive person
3.  Have unprotected sex with an HIV positive person.  

Sadly I lost many friends in the 80's and 90's to AIDS and HIV.  I'm from New York and it ravaged my generation.  Even more sad is the fact that it is actually not very easy to 'catch'.


----------

